# 05 Altina SE 3.5, have intake off, need suggestions on general maint.



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello, I currently have the intake plenum, cooling fans, and intake/air filter housing off while I replaced the engine harness. While doing that I have done a Big 3 upgrade and am replacing all motor and tranny mounts. Replaced coils and spark plugs since the intake is off. Also a coolant flush and fill will be done.


I am considering disassembling the plenum to clean it out and replace the 3 gaskets, but dont know if it's worth the trouble or theres much benefit...


Does anyone have any suggestions on what other components would be a good idea to replace while I have easier access? Also the car has not been started in over a year so I'm also inquiring about any other components that need to be refurbished or replaced due to car being off the road for this long?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Drain/refill gas tank, drain/refill motor oil along with new oil filter. New battery. Replace the PCV valve. If the plenum looks clean inside, probably no need to disassemble it. You might consider replacing all the fuel injectors due to a possible varnish buildup for sitting so long.


----------



## Mysis1989 (Aug 26, 2020)

You need to get more instructions while changing the air filter and spark plugs of the motor of the car. I have got some of the https://essayreviewexpert.com/review/edubirdie/ site options where many different edubirdie review are also available for many students who want to get the written tips of writing service and any other content.


----------



## Trubmisoace (Aug 26, 2020)

Mysis1989 said:


> You need to get more instructions while changing the air filter and spark plugs of the motor of the car. I have got some of the EduBirdie Review – TOP Essay Writing Service! site options where many different edubirdie review are also available for many students who want to get the written tips of writing service and any other content.


This information is really nice where I got some instructions and this fix my car engine problem.


----------

